# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Lelang Bersama ke 13 okt 2017

## david_pupu

Lelang Bersama ke-13 Oktober 2017 

Halo om om , lelang bersama kini hadir kembali dgn ikan2 berikut 



Ketentuan Lelang :

1. Lelang dimulai pada saat diposting dan berakhir pada hari Selasa tanggal 10 okt 2017 pukul 21.00 waktu server koi's.

2. Apabila dalam kurun waktu 5 menit terakhir sebelum closing ( jam 21.00 - 21.05 ) ada bid yang masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan akan diperpanjang 5 menit sampai pukul 21.10 bila selama perpanjangan waktu 5 menit tsb ( jam 21.05 - 21.10 ) tidak ada bid yang masuk maka lelang akan berakhir. Tapi apabila ada bid masuk antara pukul 21.05 - 21.10, maka lelang akan diperpanjang lagi 5 menit dari bid terakhir yang masuk dan berlaku seterusnya sampai tidak ada lagi yang bid di 5 menit terakhir.

3. Kelipatan bid minimal Rp. 100.000,-

4. Tidak ada bungkus option.

5. Ikan dalam kondisi sehat, kondisi ikan sesuai dengan yang ada difoto jika ragu dengan kondisi ikan mohon segera konfirmasi ke nomer WA saya di 0817741481

6. Pemenang lelang sudah harus melunasi ikan yang dimenangkannya selambat-lambatnya Jumat tgl 13 oktober 2017. Jika pemenang tidak melakukan kewajibannya dengan melakukan konfirmasi atas kemenangannya dan melakukan transfer pembayaran harga ikan dan ongkir dalam waktu 3 x 24 jam maka ikan lelang akan diberikan kepada penawar tertinggi ke-2 dan jika penawar tertinggi ke-2 tidak mau maka ikan akan kembali kekolam.

7. Harga ikan lelang belum termasuk biaya packing styrofoam dan ongkos kirim.

8. Ikan berlokasi di Jabodetabek, bandung dan Malang 

9. 5% dari hasil lelang akan didonasikan ke kas KOI's

10. Untuk Pengiriman Ikan ke Cargo , Stasiun akan di kenakan biaya antar, atau sesuai kesepakatan antara penjual dan pembeli


FITUR AUTOREKAP

Cara BID ikan sesuai dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kodeikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 100=1000 (maka sistem akan otomatis merekap ikan nomor 100 dengan nominal 1jt) hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir

1.	Sanke	Matsue	80 cm	female 	Certi	OB 	5.000.000
2.	Shiro	otsuka	83 cm	female 	Certi	OB 	10.000.000
3.	Goromo	otsuka	64 cm	female 	Certi	OB 	6.000.000
4.	Kohaku 	beppu	53 cm		Certi	OB 	3.500.000
5.	Sanke	momotaro	53 cm	male	Certi	OB 	3.500.000
6.	Goshiki Ginrin	anneto	47 cm		Certi	OB 	5.000.000
7.	Kohaku 	Sakai	45 cm			OB 	3.500.000
8.	Kohaku 	Sakai	41 cm			OB 	3.500.000
9.	Shusui	Tomezo	66 cm	male		OB 	8.000.000
10.	Karashi	Marusei	40 cm		Certi	OB 	1.000.000
11.	Kohaku 	F1	40 cm	male		OB 	1.000.000
12.	Kujaku	ogata	40 cm			OB 	2.500.000
13.	Shiro 	omosako	57 cm	female 	Certi	OB 	5.000.000
14.	shiromuji	momotaro	42 cm	female 	Certi	OB 	500.000
15.	Kujaku	Ikarashi	40 cm	female 	Certi	OB 	1.000.000
16.	Showa 	momotaro	45 cm	female 	Certi	OB 	1.500.000
17.	Thanco Showa ginrin	Yagenji	20 cm		Certi	OB 	500.000
18.	Kohaku 	Kondo	57 cm	female 	Certi	OB 	3.000.000
19.	Benigoi 	Dainichi	45 cm			OB 	1.500.000
20.	Kujaku 	Kondo	52 cm		Certi	OB 	1.500.000
21.	kin Showa 	ogata	60 cm			OB 	1.500.000
22.	Kohaku Ginrin 	Konishi	61 cm	female 		OB 	3.000.000
23.	Kohaku 	Marudo	65 cm	female 		OB 	6.000.000
24.	Goshiki 	ogata	34 cm		Certi	OB 	2.500.000
25.	Karashi	Marusei	35 cm		Certi	OB 	700.000
26.	Karashi	Marusei	38 cm	75% female	Certi	OB 	600.000
27.	Karashi	Marusei	40 cm		Certi	OB 	600.000
28.	Karashi	Marusei	39 cm	75% female	Certi	OB 	600.000
29.	Shiro 	omosako	45 cm	female 	Certi	OB 	1.000.000
30.	Kohaku 	Okawa	30 cm		Certi	OB 	1.500.000
31.	Sanke	Okawa	30 cm		Certi	OB 	1.500.000
32.	Sanke	Okawa	30 cm		Certi	OB 	1.500.000
33.	Sanke	Okawa	30 cm		Certi	OB 	1.500.000
34.	Karashi	Marusei	42 cm		Certi	OB 	1.000.000
35.	Karashi	Marusei	42 cm		Certi	OB 	1.000.000


Video Ikan akan segera Menyusul 


FITUR AUTOREKAP

Cara BID ikan sesuai dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kodeikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 100=1000 (maka sistem akan otomatis merekap ikan nomor 100 dengan nominal 1jt) hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## melange

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## r182

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BUDAKOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BUDAKOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arifwibisana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

#bid 17=700

----------


## r182

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teguh Halim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## coaxs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## coaxs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## coaxs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## coaxs

#bid1 = 5000

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fikriw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fikriw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## coaxs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BUDAKOI

#bid 10=1000
#bid 25=700
#bid 26=700
#bid 27=800
#bid 28=700
#bid 34=1100
#bid 35=1000

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KC-Bersama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Deky Arisandy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GRiffiN

FYI: No 26 ada sisik agak merah yah di perut kanannya.

----------


## Fransino

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soleha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## r182

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arifwibisana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

#bid 16 = 1900

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhen Zidane

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Akbar mohammad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## r182

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hari ini jam 21.00 ending ya....

----------


## coaxs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## coaxs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## coaxs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KC-Bersama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

bila tidak ada bid lelangan akan selesai di 21.05

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## coaxs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## coaxs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Di sebelah mana om? Apa perlu setting khusus di gadget supaya post tersebut visible?

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

